# DVR ó Tarjeta DVR para PC que es mejor o mas económico



## josb86 (Abr 30, 2011)

no se si este foro de la comunidad sea donde debo postear si no es porfa díganme donde

Quiero montar un sistema de cámaras de seguridad y bueno he visto que el precio es casi igual, digo comprando un DVR y montando un c bueno y colocándole una tarjeta DVR lo único seria que al DVR tocaría comprarle al monitor bueno eso seria lo que cambiaría el precio pero ademas de eso que ventajas tiene uno sobre otro?

si alguien a montado algún sistema de cámaras me gustaría que me comentara que han hecho.
me gustaría por ejemplo saber si han colocado UPS ara los apagones marcas de tarjetas o equipos listos software y si conocen algunas tarjetas que trabajan con distritos linux (por las licencias).


----------



## 2SC2922 (Abr 30, 2011)

josb86 dijo:


> no se si este foro de la comunidad sea donde debo postear si no es porfa díganme donde
> 
> Quiero montar un sistema de cámaras de seguridad y bueno he visto que el precio es casi igual, digo comprando un DVR y montando un c bueno y colocándole una tarjeta DVR lo único seria que al DVR tocaría comprarle al monitor bueno eso seria lo que cambiaría el precio pero ademas de eso que ventajas tiene uno sobre otro?
> 
> ...



http://www.controlyseguridad.com.ar...e-captura-de-video&catid=46:dvr-er-&Itemid=64


MI experiencia personal es que si compras la placa, tenes que dedicarle un pc exclusiva solo para monitoreo. Sino te vas a volver loco.


----------



## josb86 (May 1, 2011)

2SC2922 dijo:


> http://www.controlyseguridad.com.ar...e-captura-de-video&catid=46:dvr-er-&Itemid=64
> 
> 
> MI experiencia personal es que si compras la placa, tenes que dedicarle un pc exclusiva solo para monitoreo. Sino te vas a volver loco.




has montado algun sistema, has utilizado ups y todo eso? quetips me puedes dar es solo conectar camaras y ya no?


----------



## 2SC2922 (May 1, 2011)

josb86 dijo:


> has montado algun sistema, has utilizado ups y todo eso? quetips me puedes dar es solo conectar camaras y ya no?



Tengo una pc con placa DVR con un par de camaras y no me hace falta por el momento una UPS, tendrías que ver que consumo tenes para ver si necesitas una UPS o un grupo electrógeno.

La verdad, no es conectar las cámaras y listo. Tenes que asesorarte, preguntar, antes de comprar, es *muy importante* que te den *garantía* de lo que compras.

Es aconsejable aprender lo básico del CCTV (en google vas a encontrar mucha info), osea, los tipos de cámaras, cables, micrófonos, si pc + placa DVR o stand alone DVR, etc.

Si sos principiante, te recomiendo muchas horas de google.


----------

